# Producing a graphic watermark that works



## quantum (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey

I have been struggling to produce a decent graphic watermark from my logo so I can overlay it in my identity plate or on photos with transparency/
It may be that my Logo is not correctly designed - I did it in Photoshop. I have always been hazy about how to create a good portable logo (PNG?) that will work well on light or dark subjects. Maybe mine will only work on dark anyway unless I make some sort of embossed layer.

Can anyone help?


Century Gothic Typeface. If you are interested.

Hears hoping...

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2013)

John, have a look at this PSD to get an idea of how to do it embossed.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/downloads/watermarks/symbol-1000px.psd


----------

